
Putting (my VB6) Windows Apps in Windows 10 Store - benaadams
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/PuttingMyVB6WindowsAppsInTheWindows10StoreProjectCentennial.aspx
======
oridecon
Too bad you still need a Microsoft account to use the store, besides
sideloading. That's a deal breaker for me, at least on the desktop (I know you
can login separately on each app).

1) How good is the sandbox? I followed the links but how battle-tested is it?
What if you put an already sandboxed Chrome inside UWP, does it basically use
almost the same calls or there are some extra benefits? Besides FS isolation.

2) Can I browse the "sandboxed disk" (including registry files) and export
everything? So I can make backups or restore it later.

3) Does it stop apps from installing intrusive things? Some bank plugins use
like 30% of my CPU on idle, run a lot of services on startup, so I have no
option but to use a VM.

I'm really curious about all of this and there's almost no hype around it. All
I see is people talking about walled gardens, privacy concerns (that I have
too), how they screwed in the past with GFWL, Windows 8. But downloading
software from 3rd party sources in 2016 is just awful. I want the Linux
package manager experience. I don't trust any 3rd party like Ninite,
Chocolatey, and they have like 10% of all the software I need anyways.

